# Probleme mit Fritzbox 7270 keine Youtube Videos mehr Über Wlan



## Myst007 (30. September 2011)

*Probleme mit Fritzbox 7270 keine Youtube Videos mehr Über Wlan*

Hallo erstmal an alle, und danke im voraus für eure Hilfe. 

Habe mit Der FritzBox 7270 das Problehm, das ich seid der neuen Firmware Version: 54.05.05
keine youtube Videos mehr über Wlan mit meinem Handy (Nokia N86) angucken kann. 
Mit nem anderen Modem (Speedport W503V) geht es noch einwandfrei.

weiss einer woran das liegen könnte?

MFG Myst007


----------



## Painkiller (30. September 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Fritzbox 7270 keine Youtube Videos mehr Über Wlan*

Hat sich an der Port-Freigabe denn was geändert? 
Oder wird in der Changelogdatei der Firmware irgendwas erwähnt?


----------



## Myst007 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Fritzbox 7270 keine Youtube Videos mehr Über Wlan*

An der  Port-Freigabe hat sich nichts geändert.
Und im Changelog habe ich auch keinen hinweiß gefunden.


----------



## Crymes (2. Oktober 2011)

Mach ein Recovery auf die ältere Firmware. Das gibts aufm AVM ftp Server.


----------



## Myst007 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit Fritzbox 7270 keine Youtube Videos mehr Über Wlan*

Nach dem Recovery auf die ältere Firmware geht es wieder danke


----------

